# tortoise Noise?



## Jupiterannette (Jan 28, 2010)

when Dozer (5yo male sulcata) is looking at his food, and while he is eating he makes a weird noise.... first he starts by grinding his beak, im assuming to clean and sharpen it for the meal... then he starts making a croaking and kinda squeaky noise.... i have been listening to it carefully to make sure it isn't respiratory, and he starts it as soon as i place his food in his pen.

he doesn't do it any other time, like when he eats hay or is just laying around or exploring or basking or anything, just when he gets those greens!

is this territorial, mating? something odd... i don't mind it i just want to know if i should be careful.. he is very shy, it usually takes him 20 mins or so to eat if i stay in the room.. i try to spend time in the room with him a bit so he is used to me, i just don't wanna get rammed by an angry sully.. even if he is only 8 inches!

any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## terracolson (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a box turtle that squeaks when she eats.. I think its her jaw..sounds like the has a metal jaw and needs oil!!


----------



## Jupiterannette (Jan 28, 2010)

he makes the noise with out moving too... almost like a call, his throat moves a little... do torts do a mating call??? lol


----------



## terracolson (Jan 28, 2010)

humm... that is a good question, i would have to goole it to know the answer and i am eatinga messy burrito right now doing a 2 finger type


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 28, 2010)

My tort's jaw squeaks too. Especially when he drinks even more than eating. I've read it is from being slightly mis-aligned, and as long as the tort can eat without problem it isn't an issue. Best wishes.


----------



## Jupiterannette (Jan 28, 2010)

this is like a croaking.. almost like a frog lol... its weird.... i have seen videos on u tube of torts mating and making noise and it is kinda like it but alot quieter... do you think he could be thanking me for dinner? lol


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 28, 2010)

Tortoises do make noises when mating. And tortoises will make noises when mounting inanimate objects. But I don't know about when eating, sorry.


----------



## -ryan- (Jan 30, 2010)

I have noticed some strange vocalizations from my red foot when he approaches and sniffs his food. I also am not sure what it means. I think it is strange when we hear our tortoises making noise because they are generally quiet pets. I remember how surprised I was when I first saw (heard) my little male russian mating with the females.


----------



## Jupiterannette (Jan 30, 2010)

he is just so odd sometimes.. such a quiet little guy until there is food involved!


----------



## terracolson (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats right my russians goes to town on a rock i used to have and he squeaks like crazy... thanks Jordan for that reminder and laugh


----------



## samstar (Feb 1, 2010)

My 3 inch star does this too and especially while eating


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 1, 2010)

My tortoise scratches on the side of his enclosure while digging burrows because he will nestle up with an enclosure side or cage furnishing. It actually gets quite annoying to hear the scraping on the wood sides of the table. And I thought torts would be quiet!


----------



## Jupiterannette (Feb 1, 2010)

samstar said:


> My 3 inch star does this too and especially while eating



must be them thanking us for such a wonderful meal!


----------

